# My experience with jesuslives31548



## goldenmeadowhoney (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a warning to anyone doing business with jesuslives31548 out of kingsland GA. We had a brief business relationship in which I paid him in cheaply priced Maxant honey equipment and free maxant equipment. Sold him some of our honey that we produced in GA. Ended up taking him to small claims court for the balance $ 3,000 and the claim was stayed because he is in bankruptcy.

We have also learned that he is selling bees to hobby beekeepers in the Jacksonville fl. area as well as in Ga. getting the money and not delivering the bees. 

Make sure you are in possesion of the equipment proir to giving him any money.

This is the same guy who posted on this forum that he had a fire in his honey house and numerous honey equipment got burnt up. The equipment actually got sold before the fire.

Andy Reseska
Holliston MA


----------



## southgabeekeeper (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Andy I had a similar experience with this same guy Except he owes me Money for Bees he bought on credit . He tells one lie after another. I also know a couple of others he did the same way . One lady paid him for bees she never received. I would just stay away from this guy.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I spoke with him a couple years ago. I was looking for a location for bees and he responded with locations in his area.He was willing to take care of the bees for me during the winter and spring but never said how he wanted to be paid for his services. He represented himself as a christian person but I was still sceptical and desided to pass. Seemed to good to be true.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

So this warning is for anyone who meets someone named jesuslives? How else would I know who this is?


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

nevermind


----------

